# Installing DSL



## chuck911 (Apr 29, 2004)

Just ordered DSL to replace my slow dial-up. The provider is the same as my current ISP. 
It should be activated in a few days. Is the installation as simple as they make it out to be? Or are there some things you need to be aware of. And why is there such a wide range when specifying connection speed. (384 kbps
to 1.5mbps) Is there an average speed that people tend to get? Thx!

Chuck


----------



## jimko (Jul 9, 2004)

Hiya chuck911,
No thre is nothing mysterious about setting up your dsl modem just put in the setup cd that arrives with it and it will guide you through, you'll soon be surfing at all hours of the day and for a lot longer it's all good fun I think a typical speed is about 1 mbps but as you say theres such a big range these days but anyhow you will certainly appreciate the difference in speed you will never want to go back to dial up and you'll wonder how you have done without it all this time.
Happy Surfing.:up: 

jimko.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

And you will be able to use your phone at the same time.:up:


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

chuck911 said:


> Just ordered DSL to replace my slow dial-up. The provider is the same as my current ISP.
> It should be activated in a few days. Is the installation as simple as they make it out to be? Or are there some things you need to be aware of. And why is there such a wide range when specifying connection speed. (384 kbps
> to 1.5mbps) Is there an average speed that people tend to get? Thx!
> 
> Chuck


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Ah Mulder... Another good post.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

I agree with Mulder.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

linskyjack said:


> I agree with Mulder.


Isn't that a first?


----------



## chuck911 (Apr 29, 2004)

Jimco,

Thanks for the encouragement. I'll take your word for it that it's "a piece of cake." 

Chuck


----------

